# 6 month stay...



## Curious_one (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm planning a 6 month stay in Thailand next year. I'm not sure where yet...that's still open. Maybe Chon buri area? Just a thought.

I am coming for part vacation, part work. I'm doing some writing (a book) and will be using my time there to relax, write, see some sights, etc. Nothing too extravagant.

I'm also not looking to spend a ton of money. I'm basically just looking for a nice relaxing vacation, while I work on my book, with some light exploring of the country and culture.

I've looked online at prices for apartments, but they are all over the place and I thought maybe it would be better to try and get some real life advice from those of you in the know.

Anyone help me out with what kind of prices I can expect? I know this is a generic question, and will vary depending on what location I choose. But if anyone has any input on prices I'd appreciate it. Keep in mind I'm trying to keep costs down. I don't want anything too extravagant, just a nice, safe, clean room.

Studio apartment. With AC, and a pool (not absolutely necessary, but would be nice if price is right). Are there places that have pools like a community gym type place or something? Are they expensive? 

Cable tv is not needed. But a tv would be nice to watch an occasional movie on. Something I could hook my laptop up to perhaps?

I do not drink alcohol at all. Water mostly, maybe some juice.

I will mostly try to eat the local food. I am a vegetarian, so no steaks for me. Rice, noodles, veggies. I do eat dairy. Do they have milk there? Is it cow or goat? Sorry if that's a dumb question...I have no idea. 

Maybe a trip once a week to see some sights? Whether it be just a walk or taxi ride.

I don't go out and party, but would be up for the occasional company of a female. 

I'll probably also look into some Thai health insurance while I'm there, just to be safe.

Are they any sights or trips you would suggest? Any particular place you would suggest I stay?

I know I'm all over the place with my questions lol....sorry. 

Thanks a bunch for any input!


----------



## xtr3mx7 (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't offer you much advice as I'm the kind of guy that stay away from "entertainment" areas. But I can surely help you on other things. 

To answer part of your queries:

Yes we do have milk here, both cow and goat. You just have to ask goat milk from the seller at 7 Eleven/Tesco Lotus/108 etc. They'll gladly help you.

As for the Thai health insurance, I remember wanting to sign up for AIA and they requested for a work permit, and at that time I couldn't provide one, so I didn't sign up. It depends on insurance companies and they might ask you for a work permit. 

Right now, I am currently interested in Krungsri Bank health and life insurance scheme, they do require work permit. But after looking at my Thai wife's background and education and the simple fact that my son is born in Thailand, the manager told me that he can overlook at requirement, I just had to produce his birth certificate and the whole family can enjoy the scheme.

And I leave the rest of the input for others 

Cheers!


----------



## duncbUK (Apr 19, 2011)

I am biased but love a place called Pinklao (in Bangkok). Its about 40mins to the airport and 30 mins to the centre of BKK (the big overpriced shops). Its 10 mins to Kho San Road or teh Grand Palace, and 15 mins to the Southern Bus terminal.
approx 10,000 baht or about $300 USD will get you a nice new condo with a/c, gym pool etc.

Pinklao is a nice area with a handful of foreigners living here, but mainly a Thai area with quality thai food available everywhere (and a couple of McDonalds, KFC and a few tesco supermarkets). The shops sell more or less anything you could find in the US. There are lots of vans and buses to the likes of Ko Samet, Kanchanaburi, Cha am, Hua Hinh......(infact anywhere you want to go)

Insurance- I would suggest getting a policy in the US as it will probably be better and cheaper.

I know about the rental prices because I have a small lettings business here, so again, 10,000 baht would get you a nice new condo, 8000 baht would get you a smaller condo (maybe a studio)- both with gym, pool ..... and about 5000 baht would bet you a "room" with no kitchen, an antiquated a/c unit and inflated water and electricity charges.

Hope thats of help




Curious_one said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning a 6 month stay in Thailand next year. I'm not sure where yet...that's still open. Maybe Chon buri area? Just a thought.
> 
> ...


----------



## MichaelRay (Jan 7, 2012)

hi there,

well.. you being a foreigner, you will always be offered with inflated price.
im local here.. and i would like to provide you some info. 

first of all... avoid places here BTS (sky trains)... or underground metros

the area near these places cost on tens of millions bath for small area... so, if an apartment is built, you dont expect them to be cheap... im an agent and i know that the cheapest room you might find is around 10,000 and they wouldn't even provide a bed sheet for you. 
besides these area is all about tourism and nightlife, prostitutes all over. to talk about the negative side.. but the finest departments store and restaurants are also here... in a nut shell its the most happening and expensive place in bangkok

i would suggest you to live in any place away from BTS.... you will get really nice rooms even houses, fully furnished with all the conveniences
i would suggest places near Suvannabhumi Airport...apart-hotels there are of reasonable price. its quite and lightly populated. less traffic, you get all facilities... there are all convenience stores...


----------

